# TMNT



## Akuma (Mar 17, 2007)

Is anyone else excited about this movie? Because i am, i am a big fan of the ninja turtles from way back. I seriously cant wait,what do you think? Of course it wont be as good as the others but i still wanna see it.


out now! i saw it march 23rd
seen it a second time march 28th


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

I probably wouldn't see it considering all the new TMNT stuff is pretty horrible, but its CG which is basically my life so I will.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm eager to see it mainly because I'm a huge ninja turtles fan since I was younger, though I prefer the old school ninja turtles stuff more than the stuff on these days.


----------



## Shadow_Clones (Mar 17, 2007)

Im not a fan from way back, but I started to be a fan and I cant wait to watch the movie.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 17, 2007)

I wasn't too fond of the CGI in this movie so I'll wait to see if good reviews pop up for it =/


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2007)

Loved Ninja turtles as a kid, defently seeing it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 17, 2007)

I liked em back in the day, but not the recent stuff. I'll wait till it comes on satellite or on dvd.


----------



## Ofeigr (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see it. The CG looks pretty good and i love the ninja turtle


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 17, 2007)

I am totally going to see this movie.


----------



## Nico (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't intend on seeing it, but it will bring a new generation of fans.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

2 More days, and i didn't even know how many people are seeing it, going with like 15-20 people now


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2007)

I might actually go see this movie..looks cool not to mention It's in CG I got tired of live action.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 21, 2007)

o man back in the day i used to watch this show all the time. and once i saw this preview in theaters i so want to see it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 21, 2007)

Ninja turtles and animation.

Explosive combo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 21, 2007)

Im seeing it even though i hear it sucks. TMNT forever son. Now if they can just make another Power Rangers movie I will be in heaven(saw both movies in theaters).


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

^Suck? 7/10 and 8/10's aren't suck, those are better then most animated movies get.


----------



## Seany (Mar 21, 2007)

I really wanna watch this one!


----------



## Rukie (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I'll check it out, considering that the place that I intern is one of the animation companies that worked on the movie. Plus, the turtles look awesome, and I want to go see Mako's final performance (Splinter) before he died.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 23, 2007)

I loved the dudes back when i was a little kid. But i dont think im gonna go and see this movie.


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 23, 2007)

The fact I am hardcore fan from back in the day even if it totally sucks I have to still see it. TMNT is one thing that will be embedded in my heart for years to come. I have the whole old school series I am going to make my future kids watch it. They should just reanimate all the old eps with better quality and show us a good series again. 

Anyone ever watch the old turtles cartoon that came on CBS. Every ep the sky was red. I liked it. The turtles were a little buffer. I think the technodrome blew up or something and made the sky red cant fully remember it. One ep thew turtles got these super suits which turned them into Giant super turtles.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Saw it, enjoyed it. The best part is the rooftop, that was a pretty sick battle.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I'm going to see it tonight so I'll have to judge how it is for myself. Don't always judge a movie by how critics rate them, they might hate it but you might love it or visa-versa.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

I would see it... Except for the fact that I am 21, and would be embaressed as I was surrounded by a bunch of younger kids.

If I saw it, I would have to go with a few of my friends, so we could rant "Cowabunga" and "Pizza!!! All right!" throughout the whole movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

amazingfunksta said:


> I would see it... Except for the fact that I am 21, and would be embaressed as I was surrounded by a bunch of younger kids.
> 
> If I saw it, I would have to go with a few of my friends, so we could rant "Cowabunga" and "Pizza!!! All right!" throughout the whole movie.



Younger kids? My theather had 18 ^ with the exception of 4 kids who didn't cheer or anything. It was just a great movie to watch. 

Also rooftop part 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone thought Ralph Vs Leo was just Kickass? I thought this fight deserves it's own "Very kickass fight scene" Hell i'm a anime watcher and most animes don't even have this good of a fight. Really mix the great animation and smooth moves and you got two Ninja turtles fighting = win. And i like how you see Ralph tried his best to rescue leo but to tired. But anyway who thought this fight was great? I can easily give it a 10 for just this scene.




The whole movie gets about a 8 - 8.5/10. The fight scenes were great, and the animation was great. The story was a bit slow in some parts, and comedy wasn't the best. But in total, if you even known of the Ninja turtles you have to see it =D


----------



## Akuma (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah! i went and seen the movie to a great great movie everyone should go see it!


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Also rooftop part
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I heard that this was the best part, who won? 

Moreover, why were they fighting in the first place. Was it a score to settle? or was it just a sparring match.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I heard that this was the best part, who won?
> 
> Moreover, why were they fighting in the first place. Was it a score to settle? or was it just a sparring match.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ralph kept going out, doing what he wanted to do, he even made up a new alias and dressed up in a new suit. Leo stopped him and when he found out it was ralph he got pissed. Ralph then told Leo to go back on vacation *Leo was in certeral aferica training to become a better leader for like 2 years* and Leo just finally said the words "You can't be a leader because your to sturbron, no planning, and immature. And in the end...i'm just better then you." *The whole theater pretty much went AWWW SHIT* Ralph laughs and says "You know what leo, it's time we have a new leader" Then they proceed to do these kickass moves, flipping, slashing, stabbing. And then after about a 2 minute fight the both get caught in a hold with there weapons. Then raplh breaks leo's swords and goes to stab him but leo just lies there .Ralph couldn't believe what he was about to do and runs away. So in the end i believe leo didn't use his full force and could of beat ralph but ralph won that fight.




All in all the scene was nicely done, and the raining effect helped


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the rain added a nice touch to that scene. 

It wasn't as funny as I expected but there were some hilarious lines/scenes. One great line was when  Donatello says "Did anyone get the license plate of that thing that hit us last night?" Then Michelangelo says It looked like your mom, dude! Then Donatello  simply says "...Yeah, that would make her your mom too, doofus."

 I somewhat hope they make a sequel just as long as the don't screw it up like a lot of other movies have done in the past.

Wow critics really trashed this movie, and the thing is most of their reasons for giving it a bad review were absolutely retarded.


----------



## yuhun (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not convinced by the CGI animation...


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 24, 2007)

I know i thought it was Live action/CGI. You know just the turtles being CGI. But all of it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

yuhun said:


> I'm not convinced by the CGI animation...



Trust me it's great, much better then the horrid shit naruto, and a better story...and characters...and just about anything cause naruto sucks  

Anyway the movie was good. Everybody should check it out, and i to am hoping for a sequel. Oh and critics hated all the turtle movies, so yeah, not agreeing there


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Trust me it's great, much better then the horrid shit naruto



Naruto isn't a CG series...cannot compare.

This movie was easily the best in the franchise...and the ending definitely hints at a sequel (if you're paying attention  )


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2007)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Naruto isn't a CG series...cannot compare.
> 
> This movie was easily the best in the franchise...and the ending definitely hints at a sequel (if you're paying attention  )



CG or not, it's about Ninja's and so are the turtles, it's about fighting, and so are the turtles, it's just turtles are better. So if you can watch Naruto you can definitely see ninja turtles.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 25, 2007)

Movie was good, 7/10 from me. That's if you are a fan, if you aren't then the movie would be a 6/10 for the kickass fight scene. I mean for a kids movie, its one of the best, but compared to other movies out there(like, say, 300) It just can't compete with the big guns. Mostly because the plot was too simple, but yeah, its a kids movie. So like i said, awesome for kids(one of the best CGs I've ever seen), and meh if you are just watching it with no nostalgic value added(except for that kickass fight scene). Besides, Donatello is the best Turtle.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Younger kids? My theather had 18 ^ with the exception of 4 kids who didn't cheer or anything. It was just a great movie to watch.
> 
> Also rooftop part
> 
> ...



Yes the rooftop was the best fight. I was falling asleep (Due to work) but that scene made me go    

I took my lil bro n sis to watch it and they loved it. 

There was barely a story which I didn't mind actually. My only gripe was that the Voices sounded different from the live action versions and the last fight was lack luster. The Rooftop fight though... fucking beautiful.

7.5/10 for me on the movie. Part 2 has Shredder coming back polly as a Neo Shredder so who knows how good that is going to be.


----------



## Shawn_D (Mar 25, 2007)

Good to see something positive on this.  My son has been asking to go so I will take him next weekend.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 25, 2007)

Just remember to come back and tell us what you think.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Movie was good, 7/10 from me. That's if you are a fan, if you aren't then the movie would be a 6/10 for the kickass fight scene. I mean for a kids movie, its one of the best, but compared to other movies out there(like, say, 300) It just can't compete with the big guns. Mostly because the plot was too simple, but yeah, its a kids movie. So like i said, awesome for kids(one of the best CGs I've ever seen), and meh if you are just watching it with no nostalgic value added(except for that kickass fight scene). Besides, Donatello is the best Turtle.



I had more fun watching TMNT then 300 to be honest, big fan of turtles, and cooler fight scenes


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh and critics hated all the turtle movies, so yeah, not agreeing there



QFT.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Enough with the massive TMNT threads. They do not agree with you


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Enough with the massive TMNT threads. They do not agree with you





^And that movie was a classic. So yeah rotten tomato's could suck a large cock


----------



## SOLID (Mar 26, 2007)

last week I saw 300 and TMNT .. and these are my ratings :
300: 8.5
TMNT: 7.5

TMNT was good & its action was great .. I enjoyed it .. don't underestimate it ..


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 26, 2007)

I just watched TMNT on my CPU yesterday man it was tight. Raph is still my fav turtle and its almost been 2 decades and he still owns. CG's were on point for the turtles I just hate how the humans looked it reminded me of Incredibles.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought the movie was pretty fun. They animation and rendering of the characters was pretty good for the budget. Not every CG movie has to be Pixar-caliber, and this is one of those movies that proves it.

The fight scene between Raphael and Leonardo was great.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 26, 2007)

At first I thought the CG was going to make for a poor experience, since I'm used to the live action from long ago, but it all turned out pretty well. The turtles kicked butt, it was pretty humorous at times, and the CG designs were well done.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 26, 2007)

i do want to see it but yeah the older movies will probly be better


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 27, 2007)

Master Shake said:


> i do want to see it but yeah the older movies will probly be better



There's nothing in the franchise worse than the third movie.

It's kind of hard to choose between this and the first movie simply because of the medium. I think the first movie was a stronger story and really allowed all of the character's to stand out, but TMNT was far more dynamic with superior animation, which really helped the movie's momentum, though Mikey and Don could have kicked more ass.

With all of that aside, I was impressed that the movie wasn't as kidified as the commercials led me to believe and the aforementioned action sequences really made the movie; story was decent enough and it unsurprisingly did well at the box office, so I would definitely like a sequel.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 27, 2007)

I know, it totally sucks that they didn't focus on Don and Mikey more. Donatello is my favorite, but with that said, he had the coolest introduction, being the IT expert and all.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 29, 2007)

"Coolest" introduction? Hehe, try funniest. Raph's intro was cool and hardcore, as should be expected. Although, it was funny when April said that he just sleeps all day. Ah, but Leo knows him all too well to know that he's not just being a lazy bum.

I do agree that they seemed to mainly use Don and Mikey as comic relief instead of developing them more, but... that's sort of the same for the first movie as well. Hmm... except those two had more individual moments in that movie.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't get to see the movie so I asked my cousin to bootleg it for me. Eh, It was alright alot better then the third and second movies but not as good as the first one. I love how they use CGI this time around and not try to do the same thing they,ve done for the last three movies. I'm also glad that they're trying to retain the dark gritty feel in some parts of the movie and the humor however, I hate to say that they failed to do so. In the previous movies they made you chuckle a bit and get a little laugh this one didn't do so well. To me this was like Superman Returns.  In other words: Boring as hell. I'm glad however that they made Raphael stay true to his persona from movie one other then that 2.5/5. 

Also y'all see Fandango? TMNT IIII got 1# at the box office.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 31, 2007)

You can't enjoy that movie watching a bootleg version. You have to be in the movies to really appreciate the CGI.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a fan of Michael Angelo~


>>

but seeing the CG of the movie made me disappointed.  I don't think I'll watch it.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh come on the CG worked fine.

Outstanding Turtle movie, i'm giving it an 8/10.

Yay for sequels?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 31, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the turtles names are all names of famous painters? I may have been a fan since the first movie but i just noticed this.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 31, 2007)

extremetaco said:


> Has anyone noticed that the turtles names are all names of famous painters? I may have been a fan since the first movie but i just noticed this.



You really need to jump off a bridge and end it.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 31, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You really need to jump off a bridge and end it.


dont quite understand what u mean? why would u say something like that?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 31, 2007)

Because that's something you should already know.


----------

